# Plans for sofa C shaped table



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to build a table that fits over a sofa. I remember seeing a picture of one and I'm not sure if I have the name right. It would be C shaped and slide over the sofa from the front so that it would be beside a person sitting on the sofa. Same shape as the tables in hospital rooms that roll over the hospital bed to allow the patient to easily access a food tray while in bed. I would like to make one out of wood that would be a piece of furniture.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim

do a google search "C table"....then checkout the pics. good place to start or get an idea


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you mean something like this? I made this and another one for my wife when she was bedridden about 17 years ago. The other one went to her close friend whos husband was quite ill.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent Herb...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Herb.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

That's the idea. Very nice work. I will follow your design. Thank You.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> That's the idea. Very nice work. I will follow your design. Thank You.


Thanks for the compliment. this one is made to adjust up or down about 10". 
Herb


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Herb,

you have given me an idea for some melamine I have lying around. I was going to put a thin edge on it, but now that you have reminded me of these bullnose edgings that work very well and will work better than what I was thinking of.

thanks,
Darryl


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Herb..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent job and idea Herb.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

At the risk of being a me-too, that is really nice herb. Well thought out design and good execution. Looks really solid and there is probably a lot of stress on it at the fulcrum points.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> At the risk of being a me-too, that is really nice herb. Well thought out design and good execution. Looks really solid and there is probably a lot of stress on it at the fulcrum points.


Phil you are correct, the method I used probably could use some improvement, but at the time it was all I could come up with. 
I used a 8" HD lag bolt to secure the solid oak stub inside the steel tubing to the base. And as you can see the oak corbels on each side of the solid oak post to angle brace the top.

Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is one build by Steve Ramsey


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty and straightforward. great job, Herb!
Sid


----------

